# estar para los leones



## Qeen

*Hola,

querrìa saber el significado de esta expresiòn: estar para los leones.
Muchas gracias.
*


----------



## irene.acler

Hola, Qeen 
¿Tienes un contexto de dónde has sacado esa expresión?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Qeen e benvenut@ al Forum! 

Se ci aggiungi una frase intera e il contesto in cui hai trovato l'espressione ci evitiamo il gioco degli indovinelli. 
Grazie, ti aspettiamo.


Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Qeen

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Qeen e benvenut@ al Forum!
> 
> Se ci aggiungi una frase intera e il contesto in cui hai trovato l'espressione ci evitiamo il gioco degli indovinelli.
> Grazie, ti aspettiamo.
> 
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


 

Non ho un contesto, è una frase che il mio prof. di spagnolo ha inserito in una fotocopia con altre espressioni precedute dal verbo ESTAR.


----------



## gatogab

Qeen said:


> Non ho un contesto, è una frase che il mio prof. di spagnolo ha inserito in una fotocopia con altre espressioni precedute dal verbo ESTAR.


Qualcosa è rimasto nella fotocopiatrice perche così non ha senso.


----------



## Qeen

gatogab said:


> Qualcosa è rimasto nella fotocopiatrice perche così non ha senso.



No no c'è tutto, è una fotocopia con la fraseologìa con ESTAR.
Bè se non è possibile avere la spiegazione, grazie lo stesso.


----------



## ursu-lab

È un modo di dire: significa "essere da buttare via", "fare pena", "essere in agonia" o simili. Io l'ho sempre sentito a proposito di giocatori o squadre sportive che fanno pena e che non ne azzeccano più una. L'immagine è quella di essere dato in pasto ai leoni (ai cani, diremmo noi) perché ormai inservibile.


----------



## Qeen

ursu-lab said:


> È un modo di dire: significa "essere da buttare via", "fare pena", "essere in agonia" o simili. Io l'ho sempre sentito a proposito di giocatori o squadre sportive che fanno pena e che non ne azzeccano più una. L'immagine è quella di essere dato in pasto ai leoni (ai cani, diremmo noi) perché ormai inservibile.




Grazie mille.
E ESTAR SOBRE LA PISTA cosa significa?


----------



## ursu-lab

Devi aprire un altro thread con questa domanda: non si possono chiedere cose diverse in un thread con un titolo già impostato. Comunque, certe cose si trovano nel dizionario o facendo ricerche mirate su google. Fare i compiti implica anche un minimo di sforzo personale... Il forum di wordreference non è l'answer di yahoo.


----------



## Qeen

Scusa ma non sono ancora pratica del forum e se chiedo queste espressioni è perchè nè in internet nè sui dizionari non trovo le traduzioni altrimenti non mi sarei iscritta al forum ma mi sarei arrangiata con i mezzi che ho a disposizione.

Grazie lo stesso.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se cerchi l'espressione "estar sobre la pista" in google tra virgolette, impostando come lingua di ricerca lo spagnolo, troverai centinaia di frasi e anche la spiegazione del significato. Provare per credere.


----------



## Qeen

Ok grazie mille!


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de "estar para los leones" a mi me sigue pareciendo que no tiene ningún sentido Nunca lo he oído


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Estar muy mal. Se emplea también para recalcar un fracaso.

Ej.:
_Es un gran delantero, pero en el partido de domingo le debía de pasar algo, porque estuvo para los leones_.

Tal vez hace referencia al estado en el que se encontraban los antiguos mártires antes de salir a la arena del Coliseo para ser devorados por las fieras.


__________________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------

